# Travelling



## opaltiger (Jul 17, 2008)

So Zhorken decides to colour a map of the US based on where he's been, and I am bored and think this is a stellar idea, but go with a world map instead. And because otherwise it would be sort of useless I am making this thread!

So, where have you been? Do you like travelling? Travel often? etc etc.

For me, here is the aforementioned map. Warning: it is HUGE (4500x2234), although only 200kb or something. I needed the detail. My definition of "passed through" is pretty flexible, too; I spent half an hour each in Tonga and Romania, but whatever. It counts. >:(


----------



## Jolty (Jul 17, 2008)

No point in having a world map

Too poor to be able to go many places :B


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, to my knowledge, I have visted:


New Zealand
The USA (LA)
Turkey
Spain
Ibiza/Majorca/Minorca
Malta
Cyprus
Portugal
Lanzerote of the Canary Islands
Corfu
France
Italy
Luxembourg
Belgium
Switzerland
Greece
And, uh, I live in the UK. Never been to Ireland, though. 
I'd like to visit Germany, Russia, China, Canada, Japan, Australia, New Zealand again (this time so I could remember it), the US, parts of Africa and, uh, more.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been to France, Spain, Italy, Portugal, the Vatican, and Ghana.  I live in England.


----------



## Minish (Jul 17, 2008)

I have lived in England, Scotland and Wales. That's it. xD Although I have had a lot of homes and schools.

And I think I've been to all these extra places:

*Germany* (A _lot_)
*Spain*
*Malta*
*Majorca*
*Minorca*
*Greece*
Might be a few others I've forgotten - but basically they were all family holidays. Apart from Germany, where my dad lives.

Yeah, I'm boring. Never been out of the continent. xD But I would if I could! I'd like to go to Asia and Africa.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

I never left the US :(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 17, 2008)

This is where I've been. Red indicates where I've lived, orange where I've visited, and brown where I've passed through. It's rather hard to see Hong Kong, but I've passed through there.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 17, 2008)

Fuck maps!

I've only ever lived in Scotland and I haven't actually made any stops in another country while flying, so all of these countries I've actually spent time in. :3

I've been to:

- England (London, Branton, Lake District)
- Spain (Madrid and some places around it)
- Ibiza + Majorca (God knows)
- France (Paris)
- Finland (Lapland)
- Egypt (Luxor and Cairo)
- Portugal (I don't remember, I was like one)
- Greece (Corfu)


----------



## Timmy (Jul 17, 2008)

Scotland
France (well.. I drove through it to get to Belgium.)
Belgium
Majorca

Yeaah. I wish my parents would leave Europe sometime. :(


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 17, 2008)

I live in Scotland, been to England lots of times, been to Florida once and will go to Belgium with the school next year. That is all.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

I live in the Netherlands, but...

Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
France
Denmark
Spain
Italy
Andorra
Germany
Switzerland
Austria
England
US: California, Washington (state), Texas, Montana, Idaho, Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire, Nevada, Arizona, and I think also Wyoming... some states in the northeast I may have missed
Canada: British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Quebec, and maybe I have been to Saskatchewan as a kid...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never left the U.S of A, but I've been to Alabama, Mississippi, Ohio, Florida, and have passed through a bunch of other states. I also went to a zoo in Louisiana.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never been out of the U.S., but I've been to just about every state in some capacity or another...


----------



## Adriane (Jul 17, 2008)

\o/


----------



## Lili (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never left the US also. I've only been to Wyoming, Nevada and Utah. My mom says that when I become around 15, we'll go to Italy.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Going to France in four days.

Have been to Morocco, Sweden (obviously), Finland, Denmark, England, China, Italy, Japan. I think I might have missed something, but... Eh.

EDIT: Oh yes! Poland.


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

Never left the US.  Wait until next month. :D

States I've Lived In: Pennsylvania

Yeah, that's the only place I've lived. D:

States I've Visited: New York (:D), Florida (Disney World!), New Jersey (duh), Virginia, Maryland.

States I've Been to Because the Planes Were Stupid: Georgia


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah. Check it out.

The Canary Islands I've been to probably aren't located exactly where the two tiny dots are, and Florida is almost certainly much, MUCH larger than the area I indicated, but whatever.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 17, 2008)

link008 said:


> This is where I've been. Red indicates where I've lived, orange where I've visited, and brown where I've passed through. It's rather hard to see Hong Kong, but I've passed through there.


Hah, I didn't actually know which bit Hong Kong was so cheated and coloured all of China. 8) It IS in China, goddammit. >:(


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

...is it terrible that when I see maps coloured in, I imagine they're areas infected with a virus because I've been playing too much Pandemic II today?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 17, 2008)

My parents are quite fond of travelling so I've been to a few places.

Belgium (live here)
Portugal
Spain
France
Holland
Germany
England
Scotland
Republic of Mauritius
Australia
South Korea
Brazil
Japan

I'd love to (and will) visit Ireland, Russia, the Vatican, Italy, New Zealand and Canada.
Aaand a bunch of other countries but those are the ones I'm really keen on :v


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 17, 2008)

My map is so incredibly boring. :(
The original was only a US map, but it was svg, which was cool.  I couldn't *find* an svg world map with all the subdivisions; I went with a png.  (I don't have anywhere to put svgs anyway I guess)

loop do doop doo


----------



## H-land (Jul 18, 2008)

Well. I think I've visited a fair number of places, but, it's really not that much of the world, looking again at where I've been. Anyway.
These are all the places I've been. If I might list them, as well:


```
LIVED IN:
Ohio, USA

VISITED:
Anglesey, Wales, UK
Argyll and Bute, Scotland, UK
Arizona, USA
The Bahamas
Basse-Normandie, France
Bath and North East Somerset, England, UK
Bretagne, France
California, USA
Centre, France
Cork, R. of Ireland
Cumbria, England, UK
District of Columbia, USA
Denbighshire, Wales, UK
Dublin, R. of Ireland
Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland, UK
Edinburgh, Scotland, UK
Falkirk, Scotland, UK
Fingal, R. of Ireland
Florida, USA
Georgia, USA
Greater London, England, UK
Haute-Normandie, France
Highland, Scotland, UK
Île-de-France, France
Illinois, USA
Jamaica
Kentucky, USA
Kerry, R. of Ireland
Leeds, England, UK
Limerick, R. of Ireland
Liverpool, England, UK
Maryland, USA
Missouri, USA
Montana, USA
Newcastle-upon-Tyne, England, UK
New Mexico, USA
New York, USA
N. Carolina, USA
N. Dakota, USA
Northumberland, England, UK
Pennsylvania, USA
Quintana Roo, Mexico
S. Carolina, USA
S. Dakota, USA
Stirling, Scotland, UK
Tennessee, USA
Texas, USA
Tipperary, R. of Ireland
Virginia, USA
Warwickshire, England, UK
W. Virginia, USA
Wiltshire, England, UK
Wyoming, USA
York, England, UK

TRAVERSED:
Buckinghamshire, England, UK
Cheshire, England, UK
Claire, R. of Ireland
Colorado, USA
Conwy, Wales, UK
Coventry, England, UK
Darlington, England, UK
Derbyshire, England, UK
Doncaster, England, UK
Durham, England, UK
E. Ayrshire, Scotland, UK
E. Lothian, Scotland, UK
E. Renfrewshire, Scotland, UK
Flintshire, Wales, UK
Gateshead, England, UK
Glasgow City, Scotland, UK
Gloucestershire, England, UK
Hampshire, England, UK
Indiana, USA
Iowa, USA
Kent, England, UK
Kildare, R. of Ireland
Kilkenny, R. of Ireland
Lancashire, England, UK
Laois, R. of Ireland
Leicestershire, England, UK
Michigan, USA
Midlothian, Scotland, UK
Minnesota, USA
Nebraska, USA
Nevada, USA
N. Yorkshire, England, UK
Nord-Pas de Calais, France
Nottinghamshire, England, UK
Perth and Kinross, Scotland, UK
Picardie, France
Rotherham, England, UK
The Scottish Borders, Scotland, UK
Somerset, England, UK
Surrey, England, UK
Utah, USA
Wakefield, England, UK
W. Lothian, Scotland, UK
W. Dunbartonshire, Scotland, UK
Wisconsin, USA
Worcestershire, England, UK

VISITED AN AIRPORT:
Hessen, Germany
Oklahoma, USA

GLIMPSED:
Chihuahua, Mexico
Cayman Islands
```
...Then when I have to type out where I've been, it looks like I've traveled a LOT.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 18, 2008)

I have gone... nowhere.

I would *LOVE* to travel someday, but my family just doesn't have the money. Which is a shame, because I think Europe and Asia are fascinating. :/


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> States I've Been to Because the Planes Were Stupid: Georgia


I went to Alaska once because of the exact same reason.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 18, 2008)

Wales
England
France

I've traveled quite far haven't I?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 18, 2008)

I've only been out of the US once when I was 2; somewhere in Europe.

 I've been to Arizona, Chicago over New Years, LBI, New York, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and GREAT WOLF LODGE!!!!!


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 18, 2008)

I've never left the US. :(  I will one day, though.

States I've lived in: Virginia, Missouri

States I've visited: Texas, Nevada, Oklahoma, Iowa, Kansas, California, Illinois, 

States I've Driven through: Pennsylvania, Maryland, Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina, Indiana, Nebraska, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, West Virginia

I recently went to D.C.

On the plus side, I've been to more states then my friends in real life.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hrm...Utah (Where I live >.>), Colorado, New Mexico, Idaho, California, D.C., Virginia, and Tennessee. I believe that is all. Never been out of the country either.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 20, 2008)

I am fail.

Doc wants to do the Europe tour thing or something someday; we make enough moolah that we could totally pull off a real vacation.  I wouldn't mind visiting Japan, either, although I don't have a clue who I'd go with.

Click for fullsize:


Currently living in WA.

Rules:
- 'lived' (red) means I had an address there.
- 'visited' (green) means I went to a specific place for a specific reason; i.e., airport layovers and such do not count.  Counting TN as visited might be a stretch, since I was just in Memphis for one day while visiting someone just across the border in MS, but it fits this definition.  I've been through it either way.
- 'traversed' (blue) means I was in a consumer automobile driving through the area.  I've probably Greyhounded through a couple other southern states, but those do not count.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Whoa! When did you live in Germany, Eevee?


----------



## Eevee (Jul 20, 2008)

Summer of '92 through summer of '95.  Lived in a teeny town called Höheinöd and went to 2nd/3rd/4th grade at Pirmasens Elementary.  Not sure if it even exists any more.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh god, so jealous. ;__; Growing up around in some place like that must've been amazing, even if you didn't realize it at the time.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 20, 2008)

The place has a population of <1300.  8)  It was very interesting, sure, but not exactly a huge slice of German culture.  Good sausage, though.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah, still, it would be awesome to just get out of this country for a little bit. -_-; I wish The Great Eevee in the Sky wouldn't have given me so much interests in other cultures and then made it financially impossible for my family to visit somewhere. =P Ah well. Maybe someday.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 20, 2008)

Live in: 
-Alberta, Canada

Visited: 
-Saskachetwan (sp?), Canada
-Nove Scotia, Canada
-British Columbia, Canada
-Hawaii, United States


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 20, 2008)

Haven't left the US at all and I've only been to like, four states. Right now, I'm visiting a different state from the one I live in. So uh, yeah. We don't have the money, that's the way it is. Ah well, though it'd be cool to visit Europe or something, I'm fine here for the time being.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

Updated my map. (same link, just refresh if nothing has changed. Ctrl + F5 if still nothing has changed) I forgot to put I had been to Washington D.C., New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Maryland, and Virginia. Virginia is pushing it, though, since I was on the Washington D.C. subway and saw a sign that said I was in Virginia...


----------



## Kaito (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaito travels quite a but, actually~

-Canada (birthplace, and current residence)
-United States
-England
-Ireland
-Cuba
-St. Martin
-St. Lucia
-Tortola
-Anguilla
-Hawaii
-Mexico
-Venice
-Costa Rica

Pretty much all of these places are vacation spots, all of which we've had an address at. Except the United States, which we were driving through in a gigantic truck. 8D


----------



## Belmont (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I live in Ontario now but here's where I have been: [img=http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/4/7/20/f_yoyooyoyoym_98940b0.png]

BTW: I have been to Russia, although not to all the territories so i just colored them to show the entire country.


----------

